# Snail ID please



## LondonDragon (31 Aug 2008)

Hi guys,

I have these snails growing in my tank and I have no idea where they came from, must have been on some of the plants or mossses I got off some forum members, can someone ID them for me? 

















Thanks


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Aug 2008)

trapdoor snails (pond snails)


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Aug 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> trapdoor snails (pond snails)


Thanks Aaron, do they grow large? safe in the tank?


----------



## Thomas McMillan (31 Aug 2008)

the one in the middle photo looks like a pretty cool snail! i think pond snails eat aquatic plants although i could be wrong... but i do know they breed like crazy if you give them the chance to.


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Aug 2008)

they get to about 1.5",

 when i had them, they didnt touch my plants (only had a crypt and anubias though lol)


----------



## Wolfenrook (31 Aug 2008)

Actually they look like tadpole snails to me, which aren't that destructive to plants.  They're distinctly different to pond snails.

Ade


----------



## Garuf (31 Aug 2008)

Which ever they are I have them in my nano and I personally find them really useful, I had 3, one inch long ones clear my nano of GSA in a matter of days.
I've not noticed any damage to any of the plants, except for the spiky moss though I suspect this is otto's rather than the snails.


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Aug 2008)

Wolfenrook said:
			
		

> Actually they look like tadpole snails to me, which aren't that destructive to plants.  They're distinctly different to pond snails.
> 
> Ade



thry do look like them more.


----------



## misscaretaker (1 Sep 2008)

Whatever they are, they're attractive little things!


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone, whatever they are I will let them be and see how they develop, otherwise I will have have to hand pick a few when they get over crowding  cheers


----------



## thebullit (1 Sep 2008)

pond / bladder snails. no they dont eat live plants just dead or decaying, and can get o ut of control easy if over feeding.


----------

